# Slacker Cats!



## firefox_b (Aug 14, 2007)

*Slacker Cats,* a new animated series on ABC Family, debuted August 13th.  Featuring two cats Eddie and Buckley who reside in the same household, the show has its moments and shows promise.  Don't let the "Family Network" hosting keep you away; this ain't Disney.  The cats puke, have bodily functions, and "urges."  Watch for Emo Philips suitably bizarre and paranoid as the cat Dooper!  There's also Tabitha, who brings back road kills as her best friends!--It's worth a look!!!


----------



## phoxxz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ha, I watched it today. It was mostly funny but not laugh-til-I-cry funny. The concept is a good one, though I hope they write better plots. 

I personally laughed at "Sooo...where's Mr. Boots." part. Dunno why, but I guess its because the Mrs. Boots character is pretty amusing X3


----------



## SparKitsune (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I only saw about the half of the show, since I was busy IMing and stuff.

Anyway, it was pretty funny, I have to say; though, like above said, it wasn't hilariously funny. For some reason, I couldn't help but see the art style comparison to that of Family Guy. Somehow, that hinted to me it was going to be some "G" rated cartoon. x3;

All in all, I still liked what I saw. Can't say whether or not I would be able to see the rest of the show with Mom, seeing as it's obviously not "family-friendly" as you would (expect?) on a channel with the name "ABC Family." ^^;

But yeah, I look forward to next week's episode. *nod*


----------



## Jelly (Aug 14, 2007)

I couldn't find any episodes of the show, and I don't watch TV...?

I just wanted to mention, wow, that's basically the worst television-grade animation I've seen yet. This show should be on Newgrounds or something.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't heard of it, but you've got my interest peaked.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=slacker+cats

As if it had to be said. Indulge yerselves and report..

---PCJ (trying to record as many eps as he can)


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm. The humour looks half Family guy (ughhh) and half friday night British sitcom.
If only someone had the balls to make another Fritz the cat, Im sure Trey Parker and Matt Stone would be up to it.


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 23, 2007)

I lasted 1:30 before I bailed.  I've got better things to watch.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 24, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any episodes of the show, and I don't watch TV...?
> 
> I just wanted to mention, wow, that's basically the worst television-grade animation I've seen yet. This show should be on Newgrounds or something.


Well it is made in Flash.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 24, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are television cartoons that are made in Flash and the animation isn't usually this low quality.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 24, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fosters home for imaginary friends!


----------



## kittysonikku (Oct 15, 2007)

hahaha, i love slacker cats. freakin' hilarious. B)


tabitha= win <3


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 17, 2007)

"Hell is real!" *momfaint* XD


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 17, 2007)

lol, "looking at the human girls again? sicko!"


----------



## YurouYuki (Jan 12, 2008)

It had a couple moments that were funny, but the implications of a cat screwing a dead animal corpse and animals crawling inside of and animating a run-over cat corpse just don't tickle my funnybone . As for the animation, I didn't think it was too bad, rather basic, but not terrible, although a bit on the 'ugly' side in my opinion.


----------

